# Severe hip dysplasia in 6 month old



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello all.

My in-laws have a 6-month Golden named Lulu (she is my Kelsey's sister-cousin!). She has shown signs in the past of potential hip issues, but last week the in-laws took her to get x-rayed and it is really bad. I did not see the x-rays, but apparently the ball and socket are quite far apart. Lulu has resorted to laying almost all day, and limps/scoots when she does attempt to get around.

Their vet basically told them, "There's nothing to be done," other than surgeries. With the surgery options, I'm not sure she went into much detail. She told them that for a total hip replacement it would cost them $10,000. Also, she told them about Femoral Head Ostectomy, but did not give them a cost on that one.

Are there options other than those mentioned above? They do not have $10k to pay for the hip surgery, and I'm trying to get some quality information to pass along to my mother-in-law in hopes of saving Lulu. The vet suggested putting her down, and I do not want to see that happen. She is such a sweet, beautiful girl 

Thank you in advance for any replies, I really appreciate it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Such a difficult situation...my thoughts are with your Lulu and your inlaws.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Where is you mother in law located, Perhaps we can find some sort of way to help her thru funding or low cost vet care. Also, I wonder if a Golden Rescue would take this dog in, rather than having him to put sleep. Might be a last resort, but worth exploring. I hate to see this guy euthanized, especially so young.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

aw I'm sorry.

Does the vet maybe have a long term payment option and or have you can you contact a university that might have a program. My heart breaks for these pups when its cost that is the issue. Sometimes a rescue is willing to take and pay for the operations...but you give up the pup as well.

Maybe the breeder would be willing to help?

I might get a second opinion maybe one hip could be done now and one later? or traction, some sort of brace for the hips to force them into proper position. Is she in pain?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Having Trouble Affording Veterinary Care? : The Humane Society of the United States


+ 6 Ways to Get Help with Vet Bills - Lower Costs of Veterinary Care


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Noey - Thank you so much for the links! I am passing them on to my MIL now!

Jax's Mom - We are located in northern WV. Ohio, Pennsylvania and Maryland are all less than an hour away, and I know she'd be willing to travel if she found some way to save Lulu.

The rescue idea is a good one, and I will also suggest that to her, just in case they aren't able to find another way. I would honestly sell a kidney if I could!

Thank you again for your timely responses. 

And here are some pics of little Lulu when she first came home!


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Lulu is adorable. I am so sorry that your family is going through this. While I haven't taken a dog there myself I know of someone that has and was very happy with the care given to her dog. She credits them for saving her life b/c of a cardiac condition. They went to Ohio State University, College of Veterinary Medicine. Their website is www.vet.osu.edu. My mom has had to take her dog to Cornell in Ithaca, NY and they are amazing but I think that might be too long of a trip. I wish you and your family the best of luck.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the diagnosis for Lulu. The first thing I would do is to meet with a ortho specialist for a second opinion. Here is a website that has some places that might help for financial info. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-grants-financial-aid-might-not-complete.html


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, I am really only well versed in low cost places in NY (NYC area). I am a volunteer with a hotline that helps people who are trying to find ways to keep their pets, including when a pet is sick and they cannot afford vet care. The program is sponsored by the Humane Society of the United Stes, which is the link that Noey gave you. If you go to this page, their is a list of resources and funds which you can apply for. I really dont know the details of your mother in laws situation, so it may be best for you to look over the listings with your in laws near by. There are nationwide links listed first, that you can read about, as well as breakdowns by state. In the state breakdowns, you would obviously look at the places that deal with vet care not just the spay/neuter/vaccination sites. It will narrow your search down. You will also know better how close you are to these places. There is also a listing there for a payitforward site, that asks people for donations for your pet, if in fact you are truly in dires straits. If all this doesnt help you , and as a last resort, please contact a Golden Retriever Reescue in your area rather than put this lovely pup to sleep. She deserves a chance....Good Luck to you and your inlaws. Please keep us posted! Luisa

Having Trouble Affording Your Pet? : The Humane Society of the United States

Of course, there is always care credit, that perhaps you in laws will be able to get a portion of the bill. You can find that site online.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

A total hip replacement does NOT cost $10,000 unless you are talking about both sides. They can NOT do both at once. 

I second taking to OSU if you can, I had a THR done on my dog at Michigan State, it was a "cheaper" option as the students replace techs, and they do not get paid. There are also TOP NOTCH doctors to be found there. My surgeon did Teddi's worst hip, her right side. He told me he has never had to do a bilateral THR. He does the worst side, and the dog manages just fine. Yes it is a very expensive procedure, probably total to me not including the annual xrays was around $6000. However the surgery itself was between $4+$5K. 

Teddi was diagnosed at 6 months we managed for a few months, then she started really getting painful. She had her surgery on her first birthday. My surgeon did say he has done THR's on dogs under 1. They prefer to wait until the dogs are done growing or at least a year. 

I am so sorry Lulu is going through this. It is so not fair to rob a puppy of their childhood. Been there, I know. Hugs to you and Lulu.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The first thing they need to do is take her to a specialist for a more detailed exam. The specialist can tell them specifics about the options available for her, and the actual costs. 

GRRNT had a 4 month old puppy with the worst hips the surgeon had ever seen. They did FHO on both hips, one at a time (first one around 6 months old), about 12 months apart I think, and little Emily has done fantastic. Mobile, active, happy. 

There are options, please don't let them put her to sleep. Turning her over to rescue is the best choice if they really just can not afford to treat her.

I'm so sorry they are facing this, Lulu is precious.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you again for all of your thoughtful responses!

My mother-in-law made an appointment at OSU for Lulu! I'm so happy that she is going this route! I really have you all to thank for suggesting that facility. I will keep you posted as to what they say and what course of action my MIL is going to take.

Thanks again!!


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, I also wanted to mention that I contacted the breeder. I was very cordial in my email, and just explained what was going on, and mentioned that I thought she would like to know in case any of the other pups from that litter have the same issue.

She emailed me back that she was so sorry, and was at a loss for words. She also offered to give my in-laws another pup. I did make it clear that we were trying to work out the surgery thing, so I know she didn't offer the pup because she thought they were putting Lulu down. I just found it to be an odd gesture. It's nice, yes, but odd. I haven't even told my mother-in-law about it yet because I'm not sure how she will respond to that. I know she would not want another pup running around, as she has 3 dogs already.

I asked my husband if we could have the pup  But... our place isn't big enough for two dogs. Bummer!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

please suggest that your mom asks the docs to submit xrays to OFA and that the results be published...one of the main ways to get a handle on HD is by entering dogs into the database.

You can also list any factual information into k9data.com


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I was scanning the replies and was going to suggest OSU, as a born and raised Buckeye myself, knowing of OSU. So glad this is forthcoming for Lulu! Wishing you and your MIL and Lulu much success. Please keep us posted.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Even dogs with the best genetics can have HD. The breeder offering another pup was pretty much standard. But the breeder probably should not breed the parents again.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

unaffected said:


> Oh, I also wanted to mention that I contacted the breeder. I was very cordial in my email, and just explained what was going on, and mentioned that I thought she would like to know in case any of the other pups from that litter have the same issue.
> 
> She emailed me back that she was so sorry, and was at a loss for words. She also offered to give my in-laws another pup. I did make it clear that we were trying to work out the surgery thing, so I know she didn't offer the pup because she thought they were putting Lulu down. I just found it to be an odd gesture. It's nice, yes, but odd. I haven't even told my mother-in-law about it yet because I'm not sure how she will respond to that. I know she would not want another pup running around, as she has 3 dogs already.
> 
> I asked my husband if we could have the pup  But... our place isn't big enough for two dogs. Bummer!


That is a good gesture from your breeder. No one usually will replace the pup, but the fact their breeder offered. That is a good sign. Wonder if she will offer a partial refund, to help defray surgical costs? Not usually in a contract but some good breeders do. When I contacted our breeder she never returned contact. So you get the better deal. 

Good luck with Lulu, please keep us posted. They should be happy at OSU.


----------



## Pupsicles (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree that university veterinary hospitals are certainly a good option. You have access to specialists at a minimal cost. Once the surgery is done you can download a free booklet that will serve as your guide on post-surgery care and rehabilitation. It can be downloaded from this site FHO Guide - by Dr. James St.Clair, DVM. This guide was very helpful when Molly, my 8-year old Golden Retriever, underwent Femoral Head Osteotomy (FHO).


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd get a consult at PVSEC, in Northern Pittsburgh. In my opinion, one of the best in the area. I'd also look at Northview, which is another excellent, newer specialty center. The prices might be less. Your family could also consider the teaching hospitals at OSU and VA-MD CVM's. If they can't afford treatment, they might consider signing her over to rescue. There is a very nice one in WV... Almost Heaven. It is an option that they may need to consider which is why I offer it.

I would also caution you about getting another puppy from the same breeder. Are they willing to potentially go thru the same things again as with LuLu? Do the parents have their hip certifications from OFA? If not, I would not pursue that avenue. You'll be right back to where you are now.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

My puppy was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia in both hips at 6 months old too. We waited till he was a year old to have a total hip replacement done. We only had one hip done and the surgeon says that he will compensate for the other bad hip. We are in Maryland and got the surgery done at CVRC in Towson. It cost us $4,600 for the surgery. I also know of another good surgeon in Delaware (incase you want some other options).

Good luck to Lulu, she will be good as new if she gets surgery.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

So glad to hear that Lulu has an appt. at OSU. Please keep us posted on how the appt goes.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I would also caution you about getting another puppy from the same breeder. Are they willing to potentially go thru the same things again as with LuLu? Do the parents have their hip certifications from OFA? If not, I would not pursue that avenue. You'll be right back to where you are now.



Thank you for your suggestions! I mentioned the Pittsburgh clinic to my MIL, but she is set on traveling to Ohio State now. She has friends who live 5 minutes from the clinic, so she has a place to stay, which is great!

Also, after spending even more time on this website, I am cringing a bit in regards to the breeder. I hate to even admit this here, but she also sells Goldendoodles. I was uneducated a year ago when I made plans to buy my Kelsey, and it's a bit embarrassing at this point. The breeder has been very nice, apologetic, and remained in contact with me throughout this whole process, and I respect that, but I have decided that I will not use her again in the future.

She offered to give my MIL a new puppy, and my MIL told me to thank her, and say perhaps in 18-24 months she may take her up on that. The breeders response was:

"I hope you and your mother in law know that if I suspected hip problems with Lulu I would have never sold her. I feel so bad. I haven't had any problems with my dogs in 6 years of breeding. Just let your mother in law know. Thanks."


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

mkkuch said:


> While I haven't taken a dog there myself I know of someone that has and was very happy with the care given to her dog. She credits them for saving her life b/c of a cardiac condition. They went to Ohio State University, College of Veterinary Medicine. Their website is www.vet.osu.edu.



My brother graduated from OSU's vet school...they have an AMAZING orthopedic department.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

unaffected said:


> Thank you for your suggestions! I mentioned the Pittsburgh clinic to my MIL, but she is set on traveling to Ohio State now. She has friends who live 5 minutes from the clinic, so she has a place to stay, which is great!
> 
> Also, after spending even more time on this website, I am cringing a bit in regards to the breeder. I hate to even admit this here, but she also sells Goldendoodles. I was uneducated a year ago when I made plans to buy my Kelsey, and it's a bit embarrassing at this point. The breeder has been very nice, apologetic, and remained in contact with me throughout this whole process, and I respect that, but I have decided that I will not use her again in the future.
> 
> ...


If you can get her to go to OSU, I think that is the best place for LuLu. 

I am glad that you're apprehensive about getting another puppy from the breeder, because this could happen to you again. How financially and emotionally draining!

Tell the breeder that she needs to start getting her dogs radiographed and sent to OFA to make she she isn't breeding dysplastic dogs. She can't tell if they're dysplastic without checking. Shame on her. It is SHE that should be embarrased, not you. She should have known better before starting to breed.


----------

